# Problema configurazione network macbook late2008

## Todek

Cia a tutti. 

da mesi (in realtà da anni ma sporadicamente tranne l'ultimo periodo) mi diletto nella programmazione in python. ora volevo fa un passo in più e arrivare a capire come funziona un sistema operativo e tutto quello che ci sta dietro. 

essendo un sostenitore del: "una cosa la impari veramente solo se ci sbatti la testa" penso che Gentoo mi aiuterà moltissimo da questo punto di vista.

ho un Macbook alluminium di fine 2008 con una partizione con Win7 fatta con Boot Camp. pensavo di piallare questa partizione e sulla stessa seguire la guida del sito per istallare gentoo. (guida che tra l'altro trovo chiarissima anche con le mie scarse conoscenze, forse la più chiara che abbia mai letto   :Very Happy:  )

ma questo non dovrebbe essere un problema. il problema è che il computer lo uso spesso per l'università, e ho letto in giro che istallare Gentoo può essere davvero lungo visto che va compilato tutto.

la domanda forse stupidissima è questa: la guida suddivide l'istallazione in vari passaggi, ognuno preparatorio per quello successivo. apparte i primi capitoli che sono di preparazione per la partizione, durante l'istallazione ci saranno dei "checkpoint"? nel senso, ci saranno punti in cui potrò spegnere il computer (per lavorare  sulla partizione principale) e dai quali potrò riprendere l'istallazione senza dover ricominciare da capo?Last edited by Todek on Wed Oct 29, 2014 1:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sabayonino

 *Todek wrote:*   

>  ci saranno punti in cui potrò spegnere il computer (per lavorare  sulla partizione principale) e dai quali potrò riprendere l'istallazione senza dover ricominciare da capo?

 

ciao e benvenuto.

si certo puoi interrompere quando vuoi e riprendere l'installazione semplicemente rifacendo il chroot come indicato nel manuale di installazione.

se non hai altri SO pinguini presumo utilizzerai una Live per l'installazione.

----------

## Todek

innanzitutto ti ringrazio del benvenuto e per la risposta che devo ammeterlo mi rassicura parecchio.

pensavo di partire da liveCD infatti. avendo un Intel Core2Duo devo andare su un'architettura x86: http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/x86/autobuilds/current-install-x86-minimal/

ora però sono un po' fermo, nel senso: vado di minimale? lo stage3 funziona solo se ho giù un'altra distribuzione istallata? perché questo fatto lo capisco poco. ho capito che una via è alternativa all'altra ma non ho capito quale mi conviene prendere. lo faccio soprattutto a scopo didattico quindi voglio la strada che mi "costringa" a fare la maggior parte di cose, senza cose precompilate ecc...

----------

## sabayonino

una qualsiasi distribuzione live può andar bene basta che abbiano la toolchain di compilazione installata, una volta fatto il chroot è solo gentoo.

se hai già una distribuzione installata (ma a quanto ho capito , no) puoi fare l'intallazione da là , con una rete funzionante è di sicuro più comodo seguire l'handbook di installazione.

la minimal di gentoo non offre molto , per cui ti devi configurare almeno la rete a mano (se sei connesso via cavo 90% delle volte non serve nemmeno quello).

ti suggerisco di utilizzare una distribuzione Live funzionante con almeno un DE , connessione già pronta sia essa wifi o Cavo .

come ho già scritto . poi da chroot confiuri tutto il sistema da zero.

----------

## Todek

ma con la minimal e questa pagina: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3 non dovrei avere problemi a configurarmi il network giusto?

ho capito il discorso sull'avere una live con già la configurazione internet ma non ho capito alla fine quindi quale devo scaricare. sarebbe la stage3 tanto famosa? perché vedo che le alternative sono:

-Gentoo Minimal Installation CD

-Gentoo Linux LiveDVDs

-The Stage3 Tarball

e un DVD non ce l'ho a disposizione perché mi ero preparato il CD

----------

## sabayonino

 *Todek wrote:*   

> ma con la minimal e questa pagina: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3 non dovrei avere problemi a configurarmi il network giusto?
> 
> ho capito il discorso sull'avere una live con già la configurazione internet ma non ho capito alla fine quindi quale devo scaricare. sarebbe la stage3 tanto famosa? perché vedo che le alternative sono:
> 
> -Gentoo Minimal Installation CD
> ...

 

la minimal non ha nulla. ti permette solo di fare il chroot e poco altro

lo stage3 ti serve quando sei nel chroot per cominciare l'intallazione vera e propria.

----------

## Todek

torno qui dopo (NON) aver seguito i tuoi consigli.

per mettermi alla prova ho voluto partire comunque dalla minimal. ci ho perso un pomeriggio bloccato alla configurazione internet (per la quale ovviamente mi avevi avvertito).

nonostante il pomeriggio perso ho imparato un sacco di cose:

-che la minimal fa fatica a gestire il wifi, ho provato di tutto cercando su vari forum ma tutto ciò che vede ifconfig è e sarà sempre solo la ethernet. anche ls /sys/class/net non è in grado di rilevare nulla.

-con modprobe ho caricato tutto ciò che era presente in kernel/net senza fortuna

-ho imparato un sacco di comandi cercando qualsiasi modo esistente per far capire al computer che il wifi ce l'ho

-dimenticavo, ho imparato che eth0, eth1 ecc (tralasciando che su mac si chiamano en0, en1 ecc) sono stati sostituiti con nomi molto più difficili, e che pur seguendo le guide per tornare alla vecchia visualizzazione non sono riuscito a liberarmi di enp0s10! 

ora però mi sono rotto e da domani voglio proseguire.

ora forse ho capito cosa intendevi con un live con la configurazione internet. devi capire che ero convinto che ti riferissi ad una versione live di gentoo. ma probabilmente parlavi di live di altre distribuzioni (come una live di ubuntu per capirci, o ancora meglio di knoppix).

se questo è il caso come procedo? seguo la guida adattandola al live di knoppix finchè non arrivo alla parte in cui è ora di utilizzare lo stage3?

----------

## sabayonino

 *Todek wrote:*   

> torno qui dopo (NON) aver seguito i tuoi consigli.
> 
> per mettermi alla prova ho voluto partire comunque dalla minimal. ci ho perso un pomeriggio bloccato alla configurazione internet (per la quale ovviamente mi avevi avvertito).
> 
> nonostante il pomeriggio perso ho imparato un sacco di cose:
> ...

   :Wink:   io suggerisco di utilizzare systemrescuecd , si basa su gentoo (utilizza zhs come shell ma cambia poco) ha un buon riconoscimento hardware , sarà anche spartana con l utilizzo di xfce come DE , ma hai tutti gli strumenti necessari per gestire l'installazione . rete wifi per aprire il browser e seguire l'handbook , partizionamento e magari poter utilizzare la configurazione del kernel caricata in memoria ....

poi. una vale l'altra

----------

## Todek

forse a questo punto dovrei cambiare il nome del titolo   :Sad: 

i dubbi non sono più banali. ho provato anche con SystemRescueCd usando il network manager ma ancora non mi vede il wireless. con tasto destro-->configura-->wireless aggiungo la mia connessione. ma poi se premo di nuovo su network manager non me la lascia selezionare, cioè non compare proprio. [/code]ho girato ancora per la rete e ho scoperto che forse non è tutta colpa mia. nel senso che la sfortuna ci vede proprio bene.

con il bellissimo comando 

```
lshw -C network
```

ho scoperto che il mio problema dipende dal fatto che ho una scheda broadcom BCM 4322 che ho letto essere quella che crea più problemi in assoluto con le distribuzioni linux (ma una volta avevo ubuntu su questo steso macbook quindi non saprei).

ho provato a seguire le guide in rete ma non hanno funzionato, oppure più probabilmente ho sbagliato qualcosa.

da quello che ho capito a me serve b43. ma modprobe b43 mi da errore. e sinceramente a questo punto non so più cosa fare. ifconfig e iwconfig continuano a NON mostrarmi la wlan0. l'unico modo che ho per vederla è con lshw ma è tutto inutile se non riesco a caricarla.

ho trovato questa guida: http://gentoo-en.vfose.ru/wiki/Broadcom_43xx

ma purtroppo sono fermo. mi dice di abilitare le opzioni del kernel, ma non mi spiega come fare. sinceramente non ho la minima idea di come fare a raggiungere la schermata mostrata nella guida

----------

## djinnZ

 *Todek wrote:*   

> torno qui dopo (NON) aver seguito i tuoi consigli.

 Ed allora cosa rompi a fare qui?!   :Laughing:  (lo so che non dovrei ma non resisto alla tentazione...) *Todek wrote:*   

> per mettermi alla prova ho voluto partire comunque dalla minimal. ci ho perso un pomeriggio bloccato alla configurazione internet (per la quale ovviamente mi avevi avvertito).

 mi autocensuro a simili affermazioni.  :Razz:   *Todek wrote:*   

> ho imparato che eth0, eth1 ecc (tralasciando che su mac si chiamano en0, en1 ecc) sono stati sostituiti con nomi molto più difficili, e che pur seguendo le guide per tornare alla vecchia visualizzazione non sono riuscito a liberarmi di enp0s10!

 Devi ringraziare RH ed i suoi sgherri di freedesktop che con fetenzie come systemd vogliono portare linux alla stregua di certi sistemi (in)operativi costosi, insicuri ed inutili (oltre che palesemente inefficienti).

Comunque, quando avrai completato il sistema(non sulla live) potresti provare con il buon vecchio 

```
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", ATTR{address}=="xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx", NAME="net0"
```

.

 *Todek wrote:*   

> se questo è il caso come procedo? seguo la guida adattandola al live di knoppix finchè non arrivo alla parte in cui è ora di utilizzare lo stage3?

 alla buon'ora... finalmente ci sei arrivato...  :Razz: 

Sostanzialmente le live gentoo (ed i progetti abbandonati per installer) esistono esclusivamente per tacitare i bimbiminkia e gli "oni"¹ di blog del piffero in stile distrowatch che non considerano tale una distribuzione se non ha il suo bel cd da scaricare per l'installazione.

Probabilmente la parte dedicata al livecd sarebbe da eradicare dalla documentazione di installazione poiché la vera installazione gentoo parte dalla decompressione dello stage3 in una directory, mount (ricorsivo) delle dir dev, proc e sys su di essa al fine di effettuare correttamente il chroot.

Tutto quello che viene prima... ha una valenza assai relativa, l'unica cosa sulla quale mi soffermerei è il partizionamento (e qui troverai fiumi di parole sull'argomento).

Ovviamente una live molto "carica" e luccicosa sotto il profilo grafico impegnerà molte risorse e le sottrarrai (la ram in particolare) alla compilazione che richiederà ancora più tempo.

L'unica live che riveste una qualche utilità è proprio la minimal per impiegarla all'interno di un ambiente di virtualizzazione di modo da poter continuare ad avere a disposizione il pc (ovvio che se usi un'altra distribuzione linux te ne puoi sbattere altamente e fai il chroot da lì) o per usarla dopo aver scaricato i sorgenti (emerge -f/-F questo sconosciuto) per compilare in ram con scarse risorse.

In realtà non esiste un vero e proprio metodo visto che gentoo è concepita per fare il proprio porco comodo.

Mi permetto di suggerirti visto che sei alle prime armi:

configura genkernel ed usalo con --menuconfig per rifinirti il kernel, non è eroico fare manualmente la compilazione è solo un modo imbecille per perder tempo con operazioni ripetitive partendo da una configurazione di default balorda, non ascoltare i mentecatti che dicono di fare gli eroi, questa è gentoo non ubuntuNon dimenticare che amenità come pacchetti firmware completi e driver proprietari non sono tutti disponibili sulla live... meglio se ti applichi alla scheda di rete problematica dopo aver avviato l'installazione con il suo kernel.ci sono in giro idioti che ancora si rivolgono ala modularità per inserire opzioni ai driver o caricare il firmware, nella conf del kernel è disponibile la linea di comando predefinita ed il caricamento automatico dei firmware esterni e se devi passare un parametro ad un modulo qualdo è builtin basta nomemodulo.parametro=valore in linea di comandonon perder tempo a cercare di fare cose stravaganti ed usa l'immagine (sempre con genkernel) casomai includendola nel kernel (c'è l'opzione apposita ed hai un solo file non due)procedi un passo alla volta con le use, tanto basta un emerge -Ndu @world per cambiare quando le aggiungi (per rimuoverle i passi sono di più ed è facile che devi co0mpilare due volte)quickpkg (ho postato un paio di suggerimenti nella sezione documentazione) questo sconosciutonon solo puoi fare uno step alla volta ma puoi anche usare un banale ^C e rifare il chroot o riavviare il sistema lanciando un banale emerge --resume, tutto quello che avrai perso sarà la compilazione dell'ultimo pacchetto (che ricomincia da capo)se puoi compila in ramevita di avere pacchetti compilati con ottimizzazioni differenti.se vuoi ottimizzare veramente per le prestazioni e non ti interessa il debug invece di andare per opzioni "estrose" limitati ad aggiungere un bel CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -g0"come sopra in make.conf è bene LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} -quelchetipare" non LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -quelchetipare"   :Wink: prima di intervenire su di un file di configurazione fanne una copia

Sul forum (per il futuro) evita di riportare a casaccio gli output e gli estratti delle configurazioni usa qualcosa del genere

```
output/contenuto
```

ovvero

```
[code="comando/percorso completo del file"]output/contenuto[/code]
```

e ricorda sempre che il tag code usa una spaziatura fissa (e quindi ripetta gli allineamenti) ma il tag quote manda a capo le linee troppo lunghe mentre il tag code non lo fa.

¹ termine non riferito alle creature della mitologia giapponese ma desinenza di comuni accezioni a riferimento gonadico nel turpiloquio denigratorio che scaturisce spontaneo nei confronti di coloro che sparano sentenze basate prevalentemente su luoghi comuni scarsamente fondati e/o criticano per la sola necessità di mettersi in mostra.

----------

## Todek

ti ringrazio per la risposta. devi capire che tutto quello che so è quello che sto imparando continuando a sbattere la testa, ad ogni passo trovo un muro, mi documento, e lo sfondo. per cui così su due piedi non sto capendo un'H di quello che mi hai scritto, ma ovviamente mi prenderò tutto il tempo per documentarmi.

però da quello che mi pare di capire mi stai suggerendo di NON seguire l'handbook? non l'ho ancora letto tutto ma se mi dai tutti questi consigli significa che non sono gli stessi consigli che dà la guida?

Gentoo lo sto istallando per imparare tutto ciò che posso sui sistemi operativi. a questo punto mi consigli di cambiare metodo? oppure di andare su ArchLinux o su LFS? 

penso che potrei imparare molto se arrivassi a compilarmi gentoo. poi ovviamente una volta fatto e aumentando le mie conoscenza potrei trovare modi più efficaci per fare le stesse cose, ma già arrivare in fondo sarebbe una gran cosa.

EDIT:

allora mi sono documentato su genkernel, la documentazione è fatta anche qui molto bene ed è proprio quello che fa al caso mio. è un vero peccato però che non abbia risolto niente.

1) all'improvviso la minimal di Gentoo (che è sempre andata) ora non si carica, o meglio ad un certo punto mi da:

```
>>Copying read-write image contents to tmpfs

cp: read error: Input/output error
```

il computer non riesce più a leggere il CD. ma si risolve rimasterizzando un'altra minimal.

2) visto che avevo a disposizione però il CD di SystemRescue ho provato con quello (questo me lo legge quindi fortunatamente il lettore funziona):

come spiegato nella documentazione provo a procurarmi genkernel ma senza risultato:

```
emerge: there are no builds to satisfy "genkernel".

emerge: searching for similar names... nothing found.
```

facendo la prova infatti non viene riconosciuto il comando:

```
zsh: command not found: genkernel
```

in realtà era solo una prova. pensavo che essendo SystemRescueCD di base Gentoo avesse gli stessi comandi, ma parrebbe di no.

----------

## djinnZ

genkernel serve a compilare il kernel una volta installato il sistema base. Non ti serve in questa fase. Ti sto solo dicendo di ignorare il suggerimento idiota di fare altrimenti o di lanciarlo e basta.

Invece di lanciare 

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

make bzImage

make modules

...e compagnia cantando...
```

lanci 

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

tutto qui. Ma serve dopo, quando arrivi al punto "installare il kernel".

L'errore su genkernel è dovuto al fatto che le live non hanno il portage e non c'è un kernel da configurare per un avvio successivo quindi genkernel manca, ovvero emerge c'è ma non sa dove andare a pescare gli ebuild. E d'altro canto non ti servirebbe.

Ti stiamo dicendo, perchè io per primo faccio così (ed uso gentoo da più di 15 anni e linux... dalla 1.qualcosa, sono più che scafato... non è questione di competenza o di imparare qualcosa ma di non perder tempo inutilmente), di usare una live qualsiasi, quella che ti aggrada maggiormente o che ti ti consente di usare il pc senza troppi problemi, partizionare da questa, formattare i dischi e seguire la guida direttamente dalla parte in cui scompatti lo stage 3, facendolo da detta live.

Lascia perdere le live gentoo, a parte la minimal, che vale per casi particolari come quelli che ti ho esposto, sono solo una enorme perdita di tempo, dato che sono nate per esigenze "d'immagine" non per lavorare.

Leggi la guida per intero ma applicala solo dall'esplosione dello stage 3 in poi. Se knoppix ti riconosce l'hardware usa knoppix. Non troverai nessuno sul forum che usa le live gentoo. Neanche i devel.

----------

## sabayonino

 *Todek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> zsh: command not found: genkernel
> ```
> ...

 

i comandi non li devi dare dalla live ... 

segui l'handbook (possibilmente inglese che è più completo) passo passo.

supponendo che tu abbia già preparato e formattato e montato  la(le) partizione(i) che ospiteranno Gentoo

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=5#doc_chap1

----------

## pierino_89

 *Todek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pensavo che essendo SystemRescueCD di base Gentoo avesse gli stessi comandi, ma parrebbe di no.

 

Essendo una live ha solo i comandi che risultano utili in una live   :Razz: 

Inoltre, a differenza di emerge che è indispensabile, genkernel è uno strumento di cui ci si può avvalere o meno (infatti mi pare che non ci sia nello stage3).

Anche su Debian trovi un oggetto simile (che si chiama make-kpkg), ma di certo non è preinstallato.

Per quanto riguarda la scheda wifi probabilmente nelle live che hai provato manca il firmware, che credo tu possa trovare già incluso solo in distribuzioni che non seguano troppo fedelmente le linee del free software. Il mio consiglio è di usare un fido cavo ethernet, e pensarci dopo. Altrimenti ti toccherà risolverlo ogni volta che parti con la live  :Razz: 

Come scelta delle live invece non ti so dire... Dato che è la tua prima installazione troverai sicuramente molti punti oscuri, e ti ci andranno molti tentativi e riavvii. Potrebbe persino essere conveniente installare un'altra distro in fondo a destra nel disco per avere un ambiente più "stabile" e persistente su cui cercare documentazione e cose varie. Poi una volta terminato il tutto cancelli la partizione e reclami lo spazio.

----------

## Todek

Vi ringrazio tutti per le risposte. Ora le cose cominciano a diventare piu chiare.

La partizione esiste ma non é ancora pronta ad ospitare gentoo perché mi sto occupando di una cosa alla volta.

Mi sa che andró di ethernet. Ma dovrò aspettare un paio di giorni prima di poterci mettere le mani sopra. Li utilizzerò per studiarmi per bene la guida inglese

----------

## djinnZ

passaggi in breve (riassumo) :

tar -xjf stage3.rarmount -r /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev etc.chrootemerge --syncmodifica make.conf per l'ottimizzazionescelta del profiloemerge @systememerge kernelemerge genkernelgenkernel allemerge -e @world

seconda fase:

modifica make.conf per prime use flagemerge primi pacchetti utili (syslog&c)configurazione genkernelgenkernel --menuconfig allemerge del bootloaderprimo boot nel nuovo sistema

terza fase inizi a vedere cosa vuoi installare (WM/DM etc.) e passi ai pacchetti applicativi.

Nota che ogni emerge qualcosa può diventare emerge -f qualcosa (scarica i sorgenti da compilare) in chroot per scaricare e dopo lanci dal sistema compilato emerge qualcosa per installare effettivamente.

guida o non guida questi sono i passaggi.

Sia in quella italiana che in quella inglese i refusi sono più o meno gli stessi.

cerca sul forum perchè se ne è parlato ben oltre i limiti della noia.[/code]

----------

## Todek

grazie al cavo ethernet le cose sono molto semplici. sono giunto alla configurazione del kernel e la sto facendo utilizzando genkernel (lunghissimo   :Very Happy:  ).

ho solo due dubbi:

-dite di usare USE un passo alla volta. io ho preferito saltarlo epr il momento. nel senso che non includendolo in make.config dovrei caricare tutto. ho capito che usando -qualcosa non abilito il supporto a qualcosa. non ho capito il senso invece di mettere USE=qualcosa. se non specifico niente non carico AUTOMATICAMENTE il supporto a tutto?

-una volta che il sistema sara operativo immagino di poter impostare USE nel make.config ogni volta che voglio vero?

-sto saltando anche la parte di configurazione dei moduli. la guida fa un esempio: 

```
nano -w /etc/conf.d/modules

modules_2_6="3c59x"
```

per caricare i driver di rete di una scheda 3Com in modo automatico. se io invece lo salto e, una volta reso operativo gentoo, mi scarico i driver relativi alla mia scheda di rete ho bisogno ancora di modificare conf.d/modules? a naso se scarico i driver ad ogni avvio dovrebbe caricarmeli in automatico

scusate se sembrano domande banali ma direi che il livello delle mie domande si sta alzando piano piano   :Embarassed: 

----------

## pierino_89

 *Todek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -dite di usare USE un passo alla volta. io ho preferito saltarlo epr il momento. nel senso che non includendolo in make.config dovrei caricare tutto. ho capito che usando -qualcosa non abilito il supporto a qualcosa. non ho capito il senso invece di mettere USE=qualcosa. se non specifico niente non carico AUTOMATICAMENTE il supporto a tutto?

 

Assolutamente no, anzi direi piuttosto il contrario. Diciamo che quando scegli il profilo ci sono già alcune USE impostate e vai a ritoccare quelle.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -una volta che il sistema sara operativo immagino di poter impostare USE nel make.config ogni volta che voglio vero?
> 
> 

 

Ma anche prima. Puoi farlo quando ti pare, resta il fatto che dopo ti tocca ricompilare tutti i pacchetti implicati nella modifica. E possono essere veramente tanti, quindi è consigliabile cercare di limitare le prove    :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -sto saltando anche la parte di configurazione dei moduli. la guida fa un esempio: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dovrebbe caricarli chi?   :Razz: 

Comunque, dipende. Ci sono cose che vengono caricate in automatico da udev per bontà sua e altre no. La scheda di rete credo rientri in quelle cose, invece ad esempio se installi virtualbox è compito tuo assicurarti che quei moduli vengano caricati.

----------

## djinnZ

 *Todek wrote:*   

> usare USE un passo alla volta. io ho preferito saltarlo epr il momento. nel senso che non includendolo in make.config dovrei caricare tutto.

 USE="-qualcosa" disabilita quella use. Alcuni pacchetti impostano automaticamente le opzioni in barba alle use configurate quando vengono installati ed alcune use sono impostate dal profilo. Per esempio se scegli il profilo kde le opzioni per kde e qt saranno impostate in automatico dall'automake ma se installi anche il gtk (o viene installato come dipendenza, per esempio di mozilla) di fatto per tutti i pacchetti balordi sarà come avere anche la use gtk impostata. Se non vuoi che ci sia supporto negli altri pacchetti gtk allora devi mettere in make.conf USE="-gtk" ed in /etc/portage/package.use abilitarla per mozilla che la richiede per forza, se invece non vuoi che uno specifico pacchetto impieghi quella use usi solo package.use.

Non ti serve per ora.

Se invece imposti USE="X" o ti viene impostata dal profilo allora tutte le applicazioni che andrai ad installare avranno il supporto di libreria X (attenzione X è diviso in due parti il server che serve a darti l'interfaccia sul tuo pc e le librerie che servono a dare ai programmi la capacità di interfacciarsi al server, che non è detto debba essere sullo stesso computer) se installi il server la use X viene impostata in automatico.

All'inizio, man mano che ti servono, imposti le use necessarie. Altrimenti fai un pastrocchio. ma fai un pastrocchio lo stesso se attacchi a mettere in world ogni pacchetto che ti serve senza impostare le use.

Prova ad installare ufed e darci uno sguardo, man mano che vai avanti.

Quando ti dico di abilitare le use una alla volta intendo: lanci ufed ed abiliti eventuali use che ti serviranno sicuramente come alsa acpi cups ma abilitale una alla volta. Ovvero  abioliti alsa e lanci emerge -aDNuv @world, poi passi alla successiva. Ci perdi un minimo di tempo in più ma non rischi di incasinarti ed incominci a vedere come cambia il sistema. Nel caso usa il comando euse (pacchetto gentoolkit o gentoolkit dev, installali che servono sempre). Ufed è utile perché riordina le use e consente un rapido sguardo d'insieme. Alcune use come doc, custom-cflags e simili non vanno mai abilitate globalmente (chiaro che non esiste una regola fissa, sono il primo che non lo fa, ma so quello che faccio; alle prime armi è meglio tenersi più cauti).

Il motivo per cui è male che in world ci siano tutti i pacchetti è che se sono richiamati come dipendenza è una cosa, portage installerà la prima versione stabile utile utile e se un domani quella libreria non è più necessaria potrà rimuoveròla automaticamente, se sono in world invece portage installerà sempre l'ultima versione stabile del pacchetto e continuerà a mantenerlo anche se la dipendenza non è più necessaria, con tutti i problemi che ne possono venire. *Todek wrote:*   

> sto saltando anche la parte di configurazione dei moduli. la guida fa un esempio: 
> 
> ```
> nano -w /etc/conf.d/modules
> 
> ...

 Scaricare una beneamata mazza. Questa è gentoo non IOS o windows (o quelle caricature simil windows come RH, ubuntu & C). Il kernel gestisce l'hardware.

Compili il kernel con quel supporto. hardware sicuramente impiegato dall'avvio sino allo shutdown come schede di rete e schede grafiche, a meno che non debba essere necessariamente caricato come modulo (esiste solo così perché è immondizia proprietaria) è bene che sia builtin. Giusto per fare le prime prove e vedere se non servono parametri lo si crea modulare per usarlo con modprobe. Una volta capite le impostazioni lo si configura builtin, si mette l'eventuale firmware nel kernel e nell'immagine e si aggiungono gli eventuali parametri alla linea di comando del kernel.

Il caricamento può essere automatico ma come insegnano le tristi esperienze con il dannato driver alsa intel possibile che il kernel o udev sbaglino e carichino un diver che in realtà non funziona. In fin dei conti non fanno altro che un modprobe in sequenza. I coglioni si affannano in casi del genere a configurare blacklisting e compagnia.

Per l'hardware residente resta una stronzata. Per hardware esterno (un lettore od una schada audio USB) è una scelta razionale e per questo è stata implementata.

Il tuo primo obiettivo è arrivare au un sistema minimale con kernel e boot loader che parta e si connetta per continare poi a rifinire.

Ricorda, quando hai compilato un kernel da usare stabilmente, che è bene lanciare un 

```
emerge -n =sys-kernel/vattelappesca-versione
```

per evitare che ti sia rimosso al primo aggiornamento.  :Wink: 

errata corrige

----------

## pierino_89

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Alcuni pacchetti impostano automaticamente le use quando vengono installati

 

Mi sembrava che il meccanismo fosse "rifiutano di installarsi a meno che tu non la abiliti", mi sono perso qualcosa?

 *Quote:*   

> Scaricare una beneamata mazza. Questa è gentoo non IOS o windows (o quelle caricature simil windows come RH, ubuntu & C). Il kernel gestisce l'hardware.
> 
> Compili il kernel con quel supporto.

 

Beh dai, per tutti gli ebuild *-firmware si può passare l'analogia, anche se chiamarli drivers è scorretto  :Laughing: 

Ci tengo a specificarlo perché poi va a finire che si compila il kernel con iwlwifi, si pensa di avere tutto il necessario e poi ricompila 50 volte perché iwconfig non vede una fava. Quando bastava un semplice "emerge" a risolvere tutto  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> hardware sicuramente impiegato dall'avvio sino allo shutdown come schede di rete e schede grafiche, a meno che non debba essere necessariamente caricato come modulo (esiste solo così perché è immondizia proprietaria) è bene che sia builtin. Giusto per fare le prime prove e vedere se non servono parametri lo si crea modulare per usarlo con modprobe. Una volta capite le impostazioni lo si configura builtin, si mette l'eventuale firmware nel kernel e nell'immagine e si aggiungono gli eventuali parametri alla linea di comando del kernel.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Per l'hardware residente resta una stronzata.
> ...

 

Qui si va un po' sulle guerre di religione, perché quel che hai detto è vero e sacrosanto, ma quando vuoi tirare al massimo il tempo di boot l'unica via è tirare fuori dal kernel tutto ciò che non è strettamente necessario all'avvio e buttarlo dentro dopo. Dopotutto, perché dovrei caricare al boot la webcam, il bluetooth o la scheda audio? Magari quel giorno la webcam nemmeno mi serve  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> mi sono perso qualcosa?

 no me lo sono perso io. Non sono troppo in vena di spiegazioni articolate ma se avevi in precedenza USE=gtk" non basta rimuoverlo ma devi esplicitamente impostare USE="-gtk" in alcuni casi. E giustamente oltre che per ricordarsene USE="-gnome" è utile per evitare di ritrovarsi dipendenze non volute, dato che ti blocca il pacchetto ancor prima di installarlo. Anche questo me lo ero scordato.

Prima valeva per molti ebuild ( non so se prendevano gli esempi negativi e li applicavano pedissequamente o se gli esempi delle "cose da non fare" nella documentazione siano napti perchè tutti sbagliavano ...   :Twisted Evil:  ) *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> per tutti gli ebuild *-firmware si può passare l'analogia, anche se chiamarli drivers è scorretto 

 NO. Non è solo questione di stupro della lingua e dei concetti nell'esprimersi. Da questa confusione va a finire che c'è gente che ancora si danna a cercare di installare quelle autentiche carognate che sono i pacchetti proprietari fatti dai regolari sorgenti del modulo "pezzottati" + il firmware, quando basterebbe solo prenderne il firmware (che non è il driver).

Meglio dirlo. [OT]e poi la mia allergia al mondo windozz & C è peggiorata da quando mi sono reso conto che se non riesco a riavere il mio pc riparato entro un paio di giorni od entro fine settimana devo vedere come fare per acquistare la licenza del maledetto 7 (visto che 8 fa semplicemente cagare).

Ovviamente perchè i bimbiminkia avanzi di sagrestia al governo continuano a promettere semplificazioni che invece sono complicazioni e non prendono posizione contro l'imposizione di windows a chi deve lavorare.[/OT] *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> [Qui si va un po' sulle guerre di religione, perché quel che hai detto è vero e sacrosanto, ma quando vuoi tirare al massimo il tempo di boot

   :Shocked:  ma mi stai prendendo in giro? per risparmiare qualche millisecondo alla decompressione del solo kernel vai ad allungare i tempi di caricamento totali. *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Dopotutto, perché dovrei caricare al boot la webcam, il bluetooth o la scheda audio? Magari quel giorno la webcam nemmeno mi serve 

 Ma quando avvi NM automaticamente ti ritrovi a fare il caricamento del modulo della scheda di rete da sorgente più lenta (oltre al fatto che con ogni probabilità sarà incluso nell'immagine quindi i tempi reali di decompressone non cambiano) tra modprobe ed accesso al disco senza contare che in questo modo la gestione energetica se va per farfalle a fare la vispa teresa e che un driver builtin non può essere scaricato nella swap alla sospensione con tutte le rogne del caso .

Hardware residente non hardware connesso. La scheda audio, visto che comunque ti viene caricata quando avvi il mixer tanto vale averla builtin etc.

Sono soluzioni da embedded che non vanno applicate ad un normale PC, solo i ricer di Ubuntu e quei parassiti di RH e derivate (che con quei brontosauri devono appellarsi ad ogni cosa per dare l'impressione che ci possa essere un paragone con le distribuzioni "normali") ancora si perdono dietro a simili questioni di lana caprina.

make localmodconfig che ce lo hanno messo a fare?

----------

## pierino_89

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> no me lo sono perso io. Non sono troppo in vena di spiegazioni articolate ma se avevi in precedenza USE=gtk" non basta rimuoverlo ma devi esplicitamente impostare USE="-gtk" in alcuni casi.

 

Ah, ma intendi le USE locali del singolo pacchetto, pensavo parlassi ancora di quelle globali. 

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> è utile per evitare di ritrovarsi dipendenze non volute, dato che ti blocca il pacchetto ancor prima di installarlo.
> 
> 

 

Ecco, era esattamente ciò che intendevo per "rifiutano di installarsi".   :Very Happy: 

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  ma mi stai prendendo in giro? per risparmiare qualche millisecondo alla decompressione del solo kernel vai ad allungare i tempi di caricamento totali.

 

Se sono tanti, e soprattutto se hai un hard disk con dentro l'omino che spala il carbone non sono millisecondi  :Laughing: 

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> (oltre al fatto che con ogni probabilità sarà incluso nell'immagine quindi i tempi reali di decompressone non cambiano)

 

Intendi l'initramfs? Non lo uso proprio perché - per l'appunto - quel che serve a fare il boot è builtin e quel che non serve a fare il boot si carica a tempo perso dopo, in parallelo al resto  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> senza contare che in questo modo la gestione energetica se va per farfalle a fare la vispa teresa

 

Dipende dalla periferica, per alcune basta rimuovere il modulo per farle andare in sospensione (uvcvideo, per dirne una). Per altre è tutto il contrario (vedi nvidia optimus).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sono soluzioni da embedded che non vanno applicate ad un normale PC, solo i ricer di Ubuntu e quei parassiti di RH e derivate (che con quei brontosauri devono appellarsi ad ogni cosa per dare l'impressione che ci possa essere un paragone con le distribuzioni "normali") ancora si perdono dietro a simili questioni di lana caprina.
> 
> make localmodconfig che ce lo hanno messo a fare?

 

Scusa, ma non ti seguo. Non sto dicendo di non caricare i moduli di ciò che hai per insito nazismo, sto dicendo che si può rimandare a dopo buona parte della fase di boot e farlo in concomitanza ad altre cose. Se mi può tirar via anche solo mezzo secondo dal boot senza farmi esplodere i servizi o buttare giù i santi dal paradiso a sistema avviato, perché non farlo?   :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> [Ah, ma intendi le USE locali del singolo pacchetto, pensavo parlassi ancora di quelle globali.

 No, è il problema di alcuni automake che richiedono esplicitamente --with-no-vattelappesca e degli ebuild che non gesticono questa anomalia correttamente.

Non è ancora risolto del tutto. *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Se sono tanti, e soprattutto se hai un hard disk con dentro l'omino che spala il carbone non sono millisecondi 

 Se hai un HD lento ed una buona CPU incrementi il livello di compressione o viceversa. Caricare i moduli da HD, visto che la dimensione sarà maggiore, dovranno passare per l'accesso al filesystem richiamando modprobe etc, richiede per forza di cose più tempo macchina. *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> si può rimandare a dopo buona parte della fase di boot e farlo in concomitanza ad altre cose. Se mi può tirar via anche solo mezzo secondo dal boot senza farmi esplodere i servizi o buttare giù i santi dal paradiso a sistema avviato, perché non farlo?  

 Se conti il tempo necessario ad avere tutto regolarmente avviato senza rallentamenti e pause per mezzo secondo in meno ad avviare il kernel perdi più tempo dopo.

Vedi che X inizia ad avviarsi prima ma il tempo totale effettivo è più lungo o comunque lo stesso. Una presa per i fondelli in stile windozz.

Se hai problemi di caricamento lento, pensa piuttosto a scegliere la giusta compressione (già se usi gzip da -5 a -9 su una macchia lenta di cpu c'è una bella differenza), limare le riserve per multitasking & C, eventualmente disabilitare l'output in console ed altre amenità simili.

Faì qualche prova misurando il tempo effettivo (che so imposti l'autologin su X e vedi quanto tempo passa dall'avvio all'avere il sistema realmente avviato a pieno) e vedrai che ho ragione. Perchè si parla di decine di secondi.

Senza contare che il firmware builtin, utilizzabile solo se il driver è builtin e non modulare, (per esempio nel caso dei driver ATI open) molto spesso agisce meglio e non deve essere caricato e reinizializzato ogni volta.

Ovviamente è tutto un gioco di equilibro ma devi partire dal rilevare quali moduli saranno caricati automaticamente al boot.

@Todek: ho dimenticato tra l'altro (artereosclerosi incipiente) che puoi benissimo portare a compimento l'installazione e configurare il gernel giusto prima di installare il bootloader per ripartire con un sistema completo. La conf base di genkernel è più che sufficiente (è pensata apposta in realtà) per compilare quei pacchetti che richiedono che il kernel sia installato e configurato.

----------

